#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  Preciso de assessoria tecnica em fiberhome - remunerado

## jlima2001

Olá pessoal.
Estou precisando de alguém que preste assessoria técnica em Fiberhome (pago por isso), para resolver o problema que estou atualmente e futuros que possam vir a acontecer.

Qual é o meu problema hoje?

Tenho uma OLT FiberHome 5516-01 já configurada e em funcionamento a mais de ano. As ONUs estão configuradas como bridge em uma VLAN 1001. O roteador do cliente faz a autenticação PPPoE numa CCR. Até aí tudo bem.

O problema acontece quando a energia eletrica acaba em grande parte da cidade, ou quando desligo a OLT. Depois de um tempo, todas as ONUs voltam (ficam verdes no ANM2000) mas nem todas conseguem acesso a minha CCR, com isso, muitos clientes ficam sem internet, pois o roteador nao consegue se autenticar na CCR. É como se a VLAN nao existisse configurada na ONU, mas se olho no ANM, a VLAN está lá configurada sim.

Para resolver isso, ou o cliente desliga a ONU por algum tempo e liga novamente, ou então tenho que excluir ela do ANM e autorizar ela novamente. 

Sempre que acaba a energia em grande parte da cidade (ou nela toda), o problema acontece novamente, gerando um grande transtorno. Uns 80% dos clientes voltam normalmente, mas uns 20% não.

Novamente, se alguém souber como resolver isso, por favor me diga. Estou disposto a pagar por isso, pois preciso resolver esse problema de qualquer forma.

Abraços!

----------


## fhayashi

> Olá pessoal.
> Estou precisando de alguém que preste assessoria técnica em Fiberhome (pago por isso), para resolver o problema que estou atualmente e futuros que possam vir a acontecer.
> 
> Qual é o meu problema hoje?
> 
> Tenho uma OLT FiberHome 5516-01 já configurada e em funcionamento a mais de ano. As ONUs estão configuradas como bridge em uma VLAN 1001. O roteador do cliente faz a autenticação PPPoE numa CCR. Até aí tudo bem.
> 
> O problema acontece quando a energia eletrica acaba em grande parte da cidade, ou quando desligo a OLT. Depois de um tempo, todas as ONUs voltam (ficam verdes no ANM2000) mas nem todas conseguem acesso a minha CCR, com isso, muitos clientes ficam sem internet, pois o roteador nao consegue se autenticar na CCR. É como se a VLAN nao existisse configurada na ONU, mas se olho no ANM, a VLAN está lá configurada sim.
> 
> ...


Não sou nenhum expert em Fiberhome, mas pelo que parece, quando vc reautoriza ela no anm2000, vc também reenvia as configurações para a ONU, e então ela volta a subir. "Aparentemente" parece ser algo nas ONU.

Deixa alguém que conheça bem de Fiberhome para opinar.

----------


## Pirigoso

ta salvando o cliente na olt apos configurar?

----------


## hgqbrasil

> Olá pessoal.
> Estou precisando de alguém que preste assessoria técnica em Fiberhome (pago por isso), para resolver o problema que estou atualmente e futuros que possam vir a acontecer.
> 
> Qual é o meu problema hoje?
> 
> Tenho uma OLT FiberHome 5516-01 já configurada e em funcionamento a mais de ano. As ONUs estão configuradas como bridge em uma VLAN 1001. O roteador do cliente faz a autenticação PPPoE numa CCR. Até aí tudo bem.
> 
> O problema acontece quando a energia eletrica acaba em grande parte da cidade, ou quando desligo a OLT. Depois de um tempo, todas as ONUs voltam (ficam verdes no ANM2000) mas nem todas conseguem acesso a minha CCR, com isso, muitos clientes ficam sem internet, pois o roteador nao consegue se autenticar na CCR. É como se a VLAN nao existisse configurada na ONU, mas se olho no ANM, a VLAN está lá configurada sim.
> 
> ...




Boa noite amigo estou com o mesmo problema vc conseguiu resolver ?

----------


## luz

Boa noite, as ONU são da Fiberhome ou vc desbloqueou a OLT para trabalhar com Onu's de outra marca? Outra pergunta tem quantos clientes nessa Vlan?

----------


## Jellison

Boa tarde, 

Você utiliza ONUs de outros fabricantes?

----------


## edsong

conseguiu resolução do problema? tenho um problema aqui um pouco diferente, as onus sobem, autenticam, porém não dão internet, se você entrar nela vai ver que tem internet pelo teste de ping que da pra fazer de dentro da ONU, tanto ping em IP quanto ping em hostname (o que já diz não ser problema de DNS), mas qualquer equipamento que você conectar não da o acesso. (no meu caso somente onus da fiberhome e também não inseri o comando que libera onu de outras marcas).

----------

